# Accommodation



## vrose (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,

I am a single lady hoping to be in Dubai in early January 2013 and the company i will be working for as a swimming teacher will initially find me somewhere to stay short term then I will have to find my own accommodation. I am a middle aged single lady hoping to share with a lady or two my own age. Could anyone help where is the best place to search and what the cost my be? Many thanks Victoria


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Most people look on Dubizzle for sharing possibilities. Cost can vary wildly depending on what sort of accommodation it is and where.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

A lot is going to depend on where you work and whether you are prepared to drive. What you may see on Dubizzle now probably won't be available next year and we are now moving towards a 'quieter' time with Christmas coming up. You will need to think about what you want - furnished/unfurnished, villa/apartment and also come prepared with rent and deposit (normally first and last month). Do you know where you will be based?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Victoria, I have been in Dubai for a month and my advice would be not to expect everything to happen quickly.

I tried to organise accommodation before I came and got zero response to my enquries.

Until you are here, have bank account, cheque book etc it will be frustrating.

Hope all goes well with your move.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> A lot is going to depend on where you work and whether you are prepared to drive. What you may see on Dubizzle now probably won't be available next year and we are now moving towards a 'quieter' time with Christmas coming up. You will need to think about what you want - furnished/unfurnished, villa/apartment and also come prepared with rent and deposit (normally first and last month). Do you know where you will be based?


I should qualify the deposit. That's only if you are renting a share from someone who already has a lease, not if you are intending to take your own, in which case it's considerably more money, but I think you want to share so I won't go into detail on this.


----------



## vrose (Nov 12, 2012)

*thanks*



BedouGirl said:


> I should qualify the deposit. That's only if you are renting a share from someone who already has a lease, not if you are intending to take your own, in which case it's considerably more money, but I think you want to share so I won't go into detail on this.


Thank you for your reply. I would be based sometimes at the Palace towers Bubai Silicon Oasis but will be teaching in various schools and fitmess first's as a swimming teacher

Victoria


----------



## vrose (Nov 12, 2012)

*Thank you*



mark1969 said:


> Hi Victoria, I have been in Dubai for a month and my advice would be not to expect everything to happen quickly.
> 
> I tried to organise accommodation before I came and got zero response to my enquries.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response. The company I will work for will find accommodation for a while then i will have to find somewhere myself. really want a price on sharing really


regards Victoria


----------



## vrose (Nov 12, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> A lot is going to depend on where you work and whether you are prepared to drive. What you may see on Dubizzle now probably won't be available next year and we are now moving towards a 'quieter' time with Christmas coming up. You will need to think about what you want - furnished/unfurnished, villa/apartment and also come prepared with rent and deposit (normally first and last month). Do you know where you will be based?


Thank you for your reply. I would be based sometimes at the Palace towers Bubai Silicon Oasis but will be teaching in various schools and fitmess first's as a swimming teacher

Victoria


----------



## vrose (Nov 12, 2012)

*thanks*



Chocoholic said:


> Most people look on Dubizzle for sharing possibilities. Cost can vary wildly depending on what sort of accommodation it is and where.


Hi I will be looking to share as I know accommodation is expensive over there

Regards

Victoria


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

A lot of what the cost is will come down to where you decide to stay. It sounds like you will need to have a car. Relying on taxis to Silicon Oasis is going to prove expensive, so you may want to factor a rental into your budget until you can buy a car. I would say to budget around AED 4500 per month for accommodation, which should include everything. Others may say more or less. It just depends on what you find available when you get here.


----------



## vrose (Nov 12, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> A lot of what the cost is will come down to where you decide to stay. It sounds like you will need to have a car. Relying on taxis to Silicon Oasis is going to prove expensive, so you may want to factor a rental into your budget until you can buy a car. I would say to budget around AED 4500 per month for accommodation, which should include everything. Others may say more or less. It just depends on what you find available when you get here.


Thanks for your reply it is very helpful

Regards

Victoria


----------

